# What to do with water



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Ok, since my manny has passed and I have a full 72 gallon tank with no fish, it's time to figure out what to do now.
I will hold off on asking the question of what I should get because I think that is plain dumb.

What should I do with the water since I had a sick fish in there before and nothing now. With my last thread it would seem the conclusion was likely a bladder problem. There were meds added previous that didn't work and I doubt there is but a fraction left from doing water changes. Salt is still in there at full dosage.

I guess the questions would be reguarding the "good" bacteria. The tank is obviously cycled and I have good parameters. I need to at least remove the salt.
How should I go about changing water without effecting the bacteria and keeping the tank cycled.
One large change? Or a few smaller ones as if the fish were still in there. I would guess on adding a bit ammonia, like when cycling, just to keep the bacteria feeding.

Or... since the fish was sick, should I clean the entire tank, filters etc. and start from scratch? Since I am unsure of what he may have died from or how he got cloudy eye and a bladder problem.

I am also wondering if there is any product that would help clean/disinfect everything without having issues with whatever fish that will be introduced. With or without starting all over.

I am unsure of how long the tank will be fishless. But I want to be ready for whatever we decide to do and get.

Oh yea, I heard that there was a replacement for the Bio-spira. Anyone know what that was.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I would do some small waterchanges and also add some convicts to the tank to keep it going.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

changing water shouldn't effect the bacteria since bacteria isn't really found in the water column, the main thing that is going to effect the cycle is going to be the fact that there is no fish in there (no source of ammonia). i wouldn't worry about scrubbing down the entire tank, i would just perform a few large volume water changes over the course of a week or so and add some tough, healthy, cheap fish to help keep your tank cycled. just keep an eye on your water parameters and take your time picking out the fish that you want.

oh, and i think the new name for bio spira is tetra safe start...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I agree with Joe... Except I would just add some tetras or something to your tank after you do a few more water changes to get out the salt. Your tank is already cycled man no needto
go through that process again.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I agree with buying some cheap fish to keep it cycled, just go ahead and do 1 50% water change a week until you get your new fish. sorry for your loss


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

Ok got some convicts for the time being.

But one dumb question. Just wondering how long you think the tank could go empty before effecting the cycle. I am sure it differs for the size of the tank too. Mine's 72 gal.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Mortimer said:


> Ok got some convicts for the time being.
> 
> But one dumb question. Just wondering how long you think the tank could go empty before effecting the cycle. I am sure it differs for the size of the tank too. Mine's 72 gal.
> 
> Thanks again for the info.


You could just add some fish food daily, or drop a piece of shrimp in the tank to keep the bacteria fed. You dont really need fish to provide food for them


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mortimer said:


> What should I do with the water since I had a sick fish in there before and nothing now. With my last thread it would seem the conclusion was likely a bladder problem. There were meds added previous that didn't work and I doubt there is but a fraction left from doing water changes. Salt is still in there at full dosage.*How long has the tank been fishless, if it's been long the bacteria would be dead by now anyways. Id probably just do a 50-100% wc and just keep media in a bucket of old tank water for this time with some ammonia source.*
> 
> I guess the questions would be reguarding the "good" bacteria. The tank is obviously cycled and I have good parameters. I need to at least remove the salt.*The salt isnt really an issue at all*
> How should I go about changing water without effecting the bacteria and keeping the tank cycled.
> ...


I would just start over completly and use some biospira and some media from another tank if possible


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

The tank was empty for about 2 days. Heaters and filters still running. Did a 50% water change and have added some convicts. Will keep checking parameters, just in case.

Went to 2 LPStores. One has 4 - quarter sized reds at $5 ea. They always had dead fish in their tanks before the new owner bought them out. Probably 6 months ago. It was moved to a bigger building about 100 yards from the old one. Same crew working in there though. But their tanks have seemed pretty clean recently. Not too sure I'd trust them still. The only good store in the area has about 25-30 nickle to quarter sized reds at $7.50 ea. Hmmm.

The whole family is telling me to get 10. I think 5-6 might be good for me if I decide to go in that direction. Got to think about when they get bigger. 10 would be sweet for now but if and when they get 6 inches, it might be a bit crowded in there. Plus with them being so small now, I would imagine one or two might not make it or would get bullied. My bro had that problem. Got 5, then one day there were 3. LONG time ago!

Anyway, was just curious on the time period of an empty tank with no ammonia source.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Mortimer said:


> The tank was empty for about 2 days. Heaters and filters still running. Did a 50% water change and have added some convicts. Will keep checking parameters, just in case.
> 
> Went to 2 LPStores. One has 4 - quarter sized reds at $5 ea. They always had dead fish in their tanks before the new owner bought them out. Probably 6 months ago. It was moved to a bigger building about 100 yards from the old one. Same crew working in there though. But their tanks have seemed pretty clean recently. Not too sure I'd trust them still. The only good store in the area has about 25-30 nickle to quarter sized reds at $7.50 ea. Hmmm.
> 
> ...


Well unless your an absolute Clean freak , there should still be some ammonia source traceable in Your tank... I would say you have about 48 Hours. 2 days as long as the MEDIA is in the tank and not just in the filter.

You could also try adding some Band Aid Fixes , like API Stress ZYME

and I wouldnt Put 10 or even 6 .... Your best bet is NO MORE THAN 4 in a 72 , most people would agree.


----------

